# Last WE at Dresden orchid show



## JeanLux (Mar 24, 2016)

Since some years now I spend this pre-easter WE in Dresden visiting the Dresdener Ostern with the largest orchid show in Germany, meeting up with nice people there (the Perners, Olaf Gruss, Alexej Popow, Fanz Zeuner and Liina Orle..), and doing some sightseeing at the German/Czech border. Here some impressions of the show; pics taken without flash!

















































and some more to come

Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 24, 2016)

Hope you like!

Jean


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2016)

Great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 24, 2016)

Just a bit of sightseeing:

Semper opera:




Pillnitz castle (part):




250 year old camelia, about 9 m high:




saxonny Switzerland:




Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 24, 2016)

Interesting lighting on the orchids, and thanks for the tour!


----------



## abax (Mar 25, 2016)

I really like the photos without a flash. The colors look
true and the shadows bring a lot of depth into the pictures.
Thank you. I enjoyed that little tour.


----------



## Secundino (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 25, 2016)

Beautiful captures of orchids and scenery! I wish I were there!

The man squatting to snap a photo of the cross-legged woman in front of Semper opera makes me smile. Whoever they are probably have no idea that orchidphiles the world over will get to enjoy their awkward frozen tango.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 25, 2016)

Ty, very nice flowers


Elmer Nj


----------



## juliana (Mar 25, 2016)

Love the dramatic lighting, very atmospheric!


----------



## fibre (Mar 25, 2016)

Lanmark said:


> Beautiful captures of orchids and scenery! I wish I were there!
> 
> The man squatting to snap a photo of the cross-legged woman in front of Semper opera makes me smile. Whoever they are probably have no idea that orchidphiles the world over will get to enjoy their awkward frozen tango.




Exactly my thinking!

Thank you Jean!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 27, 2016)

Lanmark said:


> Beautiful captures of orchids and scenery! I wish I were there!
> 
> The man squatting to snap a photo of the cross-legged woman in front of Semper opera makes me smile. Whoever they are probably have no idea that orchidphiles the world over will get to enjoy their awkward frozen tango.



 I had been watching them quite a bit  !! Jean


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks so much for posting the great pics.

What an amazing group of people to spend time with.


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 27, 2016)

Beautiful photos! Orchids are great but that camellia is something else!!


----------

